# GPS for trail riding



## MaggieAnn

Can someone recommend a GPS device to use on the horse trails? When the weather cools down some in Florida (currently in the high 90's), I would like to take my granddaughter trail riding. I have never ventured out on my own and would like to have a GPS so I don't get lost.


----------



## Tazmanian Devil

If you are riding in an area with cell service, you should look into any of the free apps available for iOS and Android devices. 

iPhones, for example, have GPS built in - so you may already have a GPS device. They also have maps software built into the phone so you can easily see where you are. 

I use an app called "ViewRanger." The app was free and will track your ride on a satellite map. You can save the tracks to keep a log. If your only concern is getting lost, you would simply follow your track back home. There are several other free or low-cost apps that do similar things.

I also have an old Garmin GPS60x that I really like. It is a handheld GPS unit - not sure if they still make that model. It doesn't have fancy maps built-in, but it will show a trail to find your way back. It only needs batteries, no cell phone service necessary. I hardly use it anymore.

IMO, a phone provides the best array of features... as long as you have cell service. Even without, it is possible to cache maps and simply rely on the GPS chip (assuming your phone has one). That just makes things a little more complicated.

If you don't have a smart phone, it may be time to consider one. It would probably cost you less than a dedicated GPS unit and be more useful in other areas. Of course, you do need a cell service contract. A GPS unit is great, but it is a one trick pony. Probably has more features than you would need/want.


----------



## ChitChatChet

I really want the DeLorme InReach Explorer

Can send out messages via Satellite and its GPS.


----------



## Rain Shadow

Where in Florida are you? Most of our trails are pretty easy to follow, they've been made by the forest service and as long as you don't stray from the trial you're fine. 

Your horse will also usually know the way home. I know when I've wandered from the trail to explore, Kenzie finds her way home.


----------



## gunslinger

I've used GPS's for many, many years and owned at least a half a dozen.

I currently ride with two, both somewhat dated Garmin handhelds.

If I were looking to buy a new one, I'd expect to spend between $200 and $300, and my choice would be either a Garmin Etrex 20 or a 30...but probably a map64...

https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/into-sports/handheld/gpsmap-64/prod140020.html

If size matters, and you want a little smaller then pick the Etrex 20.

https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/into-sports/handheld/etrex-20x/prod518046.html

No matter what brand, I'd recommend it have the ability to store topo maps, which can be downloaded and installed free from https://www.gpsfiledepot.com/

Spending more money gets things like wireless and bluetooth, cameras, etc.....personally, I don't need those features so I don't buy a unit with them.

What I like about the Garmins...is, Garmin is the mainstream....they have fairly good mapping software that you can download your track logs to, and the battery life on some of the units is close to 25 hours....which is, again, more than I need....

Oh...and pickup a set of rechargeable batteries.....


----------



## egrogan

I also use ViewRanger, but I'm always riding in a place with decent cell service so don't have to worry about whether or not the app will work. If you're in the US, you do have to manually convert from kilometers to miles if you're tracking mileage, speed, incline, etc. Has worked well for me so far.


----------



## Hondo

I've used GPS since the early 90's. Plus one on the Garmin Etrex. I have two Etrex Vista Cx. A GPS can encourage a person to really get lost in the outback. If the GPS fails, then you can really be lost. So in those conditions I take two.

Doubt that you'd need it in Florida, but I also use a SD card that shows BLM, National Forest, Private property, Reservations, and in some cases private owners contact info. It also has more trails on it than the Garmin software. Garmin's desktop software is really great for reviewing the ride or planning another.

The Delorme unit looks interesting. It does have an annual contract requirement as does my Globalstar S.P.O.T. unit which also has an option to send texts messages. It also requires an annual contract. For an additional $18 per year you get helicopter extraction if needed. But it is not a GPS, just following the mention of the Delorme.


----------



## PoptartShop

If you don't want to spend a lot of money, using an app on your phone is one of the best alternatives. ViewRanger is really a good app.

Otherwise, I used to have a Garmin. Can't remember the model, but I know that's a good brand, they last awhile.


----------



## gunslinger

Also let me add......I also take paper maps and a compass when riding in the Southern Appalachians.

A carpenter has many tools, not just a hammer. If the only tool you have is a hammer then everything starts looking like nails....

GPS made navigation easier, but when it really matters, don't let the GPS be your only tool.....lest,........you get NAILED!

Cell phone apps are okay for short rides but I've found they use battery really fast......and like most multi purpose devices that do all things, they do some things well and others not so well. A cell phone app may be adequate depending on what your wanting to do......and, Garmin has a paid GPS app....your hardware, their software.....


----------



## Nickyrf

Hi guys! 
Nicky here from Pod Trackers.
It sounds like everyone in the thread is looking for a device to easily track your horses!

We at Pod are excited to announce the Pod 3 is now available which sounds like it would be great for you guys.

Pod 3 is the very first customizable GPS tracker which can be used for tracking horses! It has live outdoor tracking with unlimited range in 175 countries and features 4 layers of tracking technologies. You can also set up virtual fences and receive breach alerts to keep tabs on your child on a trail or an escape artist pony! The Pod 3 features activity tracking as well which will monitor trends in activity and will send alerts when unusual activity is detected. You can also record and share your adventures of your trails, rides, competitions (eventing courses) or general paddock activity with continuous tracking and motion data.

The unique thing about the Pod 3, which you won’t find in any other device, is the modular system. It allows you to customize your unit to suit your needs - light, sound, ultrasonic, and XL battery modules are currently available for add-on. It now features 3G connectivity, a reengineered attachment strap and has interchangeable batteries so you never have to worry about your ponies anymore!

See www.podtrackers.com for details and information on how it all works : )


----------



## Hondo

I own a Globalstar S.P.O.T. personal location device that I have used on my horse wearing a collar. I am able to actually see where he is at all times on Google Earth either on my computer or on my smart phone, providing of course he has a somewhat clear view of the Southern sky.

If I'm understanding, the pod works directly from GPS and communicates through a cellular service.

Is there an annual subscription required as with the SPOT system or is it a one time cost other than the batteries?

I noticed the batteries are expected to last two weeks? Is that with lithium? What size and how many?

What is the weight of the device and have you devised a preferred method of attachment for horses?

I looked around for a price but tired of chasing it. Can you post here or should I continue looking?

If a person is camping where there is no cellular service, is the device able to transmit directly by line of sight to the cell phone or some other device?

I do have a pet locator that does that but it is of limited distance.

For camping I have considered a pair of Garmins that do communicate by line of sight.

The out of bounds alarm would be very desirable to me for camping provided there is a way to use it in the absence of a cellular service.

At any rate, it sounds like a great device and could provide a great deal of "comfort of mind" to many where there is cellular service.


----------



## Hondo

Ok. I got the price. Just Googled and came up with prices of around $200.

Edit: Now I see there is an annual subscription but haven't found the price.

Did find this that has no annual and is much less expensive.

https://www.wareable.com/internet-o...ables-trackers-and-gps-for-dogs-cats-and-more


----------



## Nickyrf

Hi there Hondo,

The Pod uses Wi-Fi triangulation, Bluetooth and cell triangulation as well as GPS!
There is an annual subscription of US$8.95 a month or annually which works out at US$4.95 a month. And if you buy through Kickstarter at the moment you can get the Pod at a great discount only US$79!!

There are 2 batteries come with the Pod which are custom made to fit the pod and they are rechargeable! Battery life is dependant on what you are using it for, there is also an XL battery module available to allow longer lasting battery or a power dock (if you have something to connect it up to) for endless power.

Weight is 29grams so perfect to attach to bridle or halter anywhere. The barrel shape makes it easy to attach anywhere.

Bluetooth does help when you are out of cell reception, this also helps with connecting to the modules to help find pod with sound or light!

Thanks for the interest and hopefully you'll support us!

Nicola


----------

